# Haunted Attraction Reviews!



## RastaPasta (Oct 16, 2008)

Headed out to the San Diego Haunted Trail tonight! I'll post a review later on.

In the meantime, has anyone else braved a professional haunt this season, or later year? Was it good/bad? How were the actors/make up/scenes/creativity? Anything funny/weird happen while you where there?


----------



## p3ppy (Sep 18, 2008)

Went to Final Fear at the Erie County Fairgrounds in Hamburg NY, and it was Great!!! Awesome effects, Actors were creepy and good frightners, and the scenery was out if this world. Can honestly say this attraction blew me away!!! if you want to check it out, they have a website, www.yourfinalfear.com It was $20 for 5 houses, and $3 extra if you wanted to do the R rated House, yes, an R rated house, we were not able to get in since it was sold out, but we were told we can bring our stub back and pay the 3 to do the one house. Defintley reccommend checking this one out!!1


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

I went to Cedar Point in Ohio for their fright fest and it was actually not that good. I still had a blast because I was only there for 4 hours so I got to go on a bunch of roller coasters besides the actual haunts but still....

the first one was called Club Blood... a weird take on a vampire walkthrough including a guy laying down in revealing clothing licking a severed head. I was like WTF is this? Lol

then there was an outdoor carnival theme and some other random scare zone or whatever. It just wasn't that great. they didn't even have any moving props, I think I saw like one animatronic in the whole park. but it was still fun hearing everyone else screaming so whatever


----------



## Parabola (Jul 4, 2008)

As I am too lazy to write my mini reviews again, here is another thread on this topic:
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=12840
I did get to check out the Haunted Forest in Williston VT last night so I will try to write a little about that later.


----------



## RastaPasta (Oct 16, 2008)

I went to the San Diego Haunted Trail in Balboa and it had been awhile since I was able to push myself into a pro haunt, (there was one in my hometown in Illinois that when I was younger was actually terrifying to me! - It was a JC haunted house, they did a good job) However, I found myself walking away feeling like I missed something there.

It was a big trail and you walked form scene to scene, but I felt like there were just too big of pauses almost between them. But the biggest thing I would suggest them to take their profits and invest in quality actors, make up, and costumes (better make up and costumes will do a wonder). There were actors sitting in one scene just outright chatting before we came in. Sure, it was late and it was almost closing time, but isnt it a big haunt actor faux pas to break character ..infront of customers? They had some good startles, I'll give them that, but none of them really left a lingering fear, I was laughing through the house probably 90% of the time. 

They had one big animatronic which was cool, but overall I wasnt impressed. I walked away feeling like I had payed 15 dollars to be scared by 3 16 year olds and a couple of kids.


----------

